# Trout Support DVDs



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Wanted to say that I was a little skeptical about the DVDS but found the info was very good and was really impressed about learning some things about Corkys and some information about mud and sand that I had no idea about and the customer support was also excellent. There is some information on their for everyone.


----------



## ACavazos (Aug 11, 2010)

X2


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, we appreciate that.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Everyone have a safe 4th weekend and have fun.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Just ordered mine and looking forward to watching and learning


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

*DVD*

Just ordered the Finding Big Trout DVD and can't wait to give it a look.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the orders guys. You'll enjoy them. 

Call me after you watch that big trout DVD...


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Heard lots of good things about these DVDs...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Red Tuna, we went the extra mile on them, and will in creating the redfish dvd as well. Wind has hit us hard this spring but were on it.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

help me understand tides a whole lot better. fishing and results have been more predictable.


----------



## Finney Bay (Jun 25, 2010)

Just ordered the 2nd DVD, keep up the good work! I'll be waiting on the redfish video.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

thanks Goodwood and Finney Bay. We appreciate that. 

I know a lot of you have been waiting on the redfish DVD. We're working on it. Plan to release it in the spring.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

Red Tuna said:


> Heard lots of good things about these DVDs...


immediatley saw an improvement in my fishing man. try em out. a great buy/investment


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Ordered mine today. Can't wait to watch it. Headed to Rockport in a couple of wees and hope to put it into practice.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Ordered mine yesterday, if anyone needs any help, it would be me. I can't even catch a trout on a live croaker.:headknock


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

They will help hone you in. Use the strategies in the DVD particularly the "putting it all together" section.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Del Magic said:


> Ordered mine yesterday, if anyone needs any help, it would be me. I can't even catch a trout on a live croaker.:headknock


PROOF ... !!! Croaker isn't cheating ... ! You still have to find the fish to catch 'em ... you'll pick it up quick with thost videos. For sure ...

My problem is I'm already talking about the Spring transition fishing period ... Mama-Rig.006 is about ready to kill me ...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... that's her boat now ... yeah, my girlfriend is like " is that all you think about"? LOL.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Del Magic said:


> Ordered mine yesterday, if anyone needs any help, it would be me. I can't even catch a trout on a live croaker.:headknock


Yep, get the videos fast! :rotfl::cheers:


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

I just ordered both DVD's...im ready to get dialed in on these specs.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys and gals, we're glad to support you in weeding out unproductive water. 

t


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Just watched this weekend, it was very informative. I see now my biggest problem was fishing dead water.


----------



## tran cat daddio (May 10, 2010)

Just ordered Big Speckled Trout video.....order # 1000.....shouldn't this qualify for a bonus!!!!


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Just ordered my 2 dvd's this past Friday!!!!! Can't wait till they get here!!! Come on hurry UPS!!!!:bounce:


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Watched the DVD friday when I got back from Hackberry. I put them to use on Saturday morning after leaving the dock 3 hours late with a dead battery. The schools of bait popping and birds working produced 3 schools and lady fish and two small trout. It really did change my way of fishing for the better through. Rather than fishing "spots" now I will be fishing the whole bay. Great advice


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

*Big Trout DVD*

Got mine on Saturday. Fantastic video! Had some great info on locating sow trout. Ready for the cool fronts to start coming in. lol


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Hands down the best trout instructional ever made!! Tobin is a genius and the info on these is a must know if your a beginner or a pro!

Thanks for a great product bro!


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Really wish someone would come up with a video to show how to work different baits and what baits the throw in different conditions. My wife and I like to fish together and I try and explain the techniques that I use (not to say the are all correct) but its always better to have someone other than your husband explain these things to you. TTF has a great chart on their website that shows different colors for different conditions which has helped her enough now that she tells me what colors to use.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

In the 2nd video catching big speckled trout Tobin has a chapter about lure techniques. They are demonstrated in a swimming pool...pretty cool stuff.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Cant wait, I will be placing an order next week.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

the big trout dvd- are there applications and concepts for year round fishing?


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I ordered mine by phone June 28th, still has'nt showed up.


elgatogus said:


> Just ordered my 2 dvd's this past Friday!!!!! Can't wait till they get here!!! Come on hurry UPS!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

goodwood said:


> the big trout dvd- are there applications and concepts for year round fishing?


Just finished watching the Big Trout DVD, and while it is mostly geared for winter/early spring patterns, it has great info that can be applied year round. Highly recommended.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hey Peelin... call me at 512-775-4728. 
tobin


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

We figured it out... I had the shipping city wrong... :ac550:


----------



## Jer_ry (Jul 25, 2009)

I ordered mine yesterday, maybe I will have it by the weekend. What city do they ship out of?


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

thanks Tobin.


troutsupport said:


> We figured it out... I had the shipping city wrong... :ac550:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You are welcome.. 

Jerry are are in Austin. Usually 2 - 3 days to Houston 4 4 to la....should be there soon.


----------



## Jer_ry (Jul 25, 2009)

Got it today! Super fast!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Sharkzilla said:


> Just finished watching the Big Trout DVD, and while it is mostly geared for winter/early spring patterns, it has great info that can be applied year round. Highly recommended.


ok it'll give me something to watch not that I'm already jonesin to fish. hopefully there's some good trout pron in there.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok, will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Got my dvd and watched it for the first time Wednesday. Very informative. Gave me a lot more information on what I need to watch for and hoe to avoid dead water and wasting my time. Headed to Rockport next Friday and can't wait to put it into practice.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's true, you gotta weed out that unproductive stuff fast. We fished this am in one of our winter trout locations and the only place we caught fish was where we saw the right sign...sure helps when going to new areas as well.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the Catching Big Specs video. Does the other one cover more Summer patterns? I have learned a lot from it that I apply right now, but knowing how to find them better in the summer is what I am looking for right now.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

The other one deals with more finding and catching specs during a summer pattern. Lot of good informative information.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Got it friday, thanks again.


troutsupport said:


> You are welcome..
> 
> Jerry are are in Austin. Usually 2 - 3 days to Houston 4 4 to la....should be there soon.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks JimD. I am going to look in the couch cushions for spare coin right now.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yep, Blamin... great info for summer particularly the Slicks info... no it doesn't just show you a slick... but really shows how to fish it under any wind and tide as well as footage of slicks immediately after hitting the surface. This section alone is well worth it. We used active bait section this weekend to get on a couple nice trout in a secondary bay as well.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

ShaggyDog, let us know how you did in Rockport... heard they are getting some fish in Copano and Aransas working deep shell.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Ordering mine now...I think my problem is a lot of time in dead water. Hope to try out the information in Baffin next weekend! Maybe we'll stumble into a red or two as well...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

the comal plastic rattle cork has become my favorite. its got good weight and every now and then draws a strike when i reel in fast.


----------



## boodrow (Apr 5, 2009)

Ordered both videos on Monday............:biggrin:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Boodrow .. you should be gettin those in any day now... probably today if not tomorrow


----------



## hkmp5s (Jan 24, 2006)

Somebody let me know when Fish-on tackle gets some more in please.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fish on Tackle is a great little store, if you haven't visited already it's worth just checking it out.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hk, give me a shout and we'll get you taken care of.
Tobin
512-775-4728


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Got mine today, Tobin. Looking forward to checking it out!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good deal Willy. Key in on the strategies in it. 

I got a killer testimonial yesterday and i'll post it up tomorrow.

T


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

willydavenport said:


> Ordering mine now...*I think my problem is a lot of time in dead water*. Hope to try out the information in Baffin next weekend! Maybe we'll stumble into a red or two as well...


They talk about this in the video, particularly Capt Hillman. It seems obvious but it more of a mind set thing, similar to gambling, in that I ran past a few fresh slicks to get to my 'honey hole' the other day and got skunked.

The video doesn't talk about specific patterns as they are different in each bay and a little different every year but, it is very good at helping you look for and identify the signs to identify the patterns. Thanks for the slap in the face to get my head right Tobin...

Going to sit down and watch the big trout video tonight.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Bird... that's so true man... and don't worry man, it still even happens to the best of us... just a lot less frequently. "Thanks for the slap in the Face" ...that's hilarious ...like a total V8 moment right. 

All
Here is the testimonial we received from Robert Jamison over the weekend

"Tobin,

Great job on the Big Trout DVD (Finding and Catching Big Speckled Trout), so far this is exactly the type of information I was hoping to get. This DVD is incredible! You guys touched on a lot of my questions and it was nice to hear my largest problem is common...I am "addicted" to the top water blow ups. I don't care what the conditions are I'm gonna try and get something to slam my spook.. I know I need to change that way of thinking. I rarely switch to anything else unless I'm in the birds or on a slick and still its always the spook first. Thanks for putting this DVD together and making this information available to anglers. Great Job guys!!!

Thanks Again,
Robert Jamison"

Robert, on behalf of everyone involved with TroutSupport... You are very welcome.
Tobin


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Talked yesterday w capt Joseph barnett in freeport, mostly talked redfish but did talk a little about where trout ate right now....deep bays with structure and current. Also w high salinity look in rivers on drop off...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Got another KILLER testimonial yesterday... will post it up tomorrow, or maybe i should get tapatalk...lol


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's the testimonial I received 2 days ago... 

from -Michael Cooney

"Both of these DVD's are extremely informative no matter what your level of fishing experience. I know that I will be watching them multiple times as well. They are so much better than the majority of fishing shows on television that mostly just show people reeling in fish. Instead, these DVD's are teaching techniques that you can use in a variety of settings. I highly recommend them.

-Michael Cooney"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I talked day before last with Capt Tricia in Mansfeild about doing a redfish shoot with her, will be a great shoot for the redfish DVD. That lady can flat out fish. Looking forward to it, hope the storm doesn't disrupt things too much.. shouldn't.
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Wow that storm sure dissipated. Anyone know if there was a tide push at all...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

TS-"I talked day before last with Capt Tricia in Mansfield about doing a redfish shoot with her, will be a great shoot for the redfish DVD."

Tobin- Do not let Mike do all the talking if he is around. You know that Mike does most of the talking and Tricia does most of the catching down there on a regular basis and if plastics are involved she does closer to 99% of the biggest catching..


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL ... I've heard that Tricia does most of the catching... really looking forward to spending the day on the water with her. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I guess if Mike wants to make a cameo, that would be ok...but nothing more. LOL


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Talked with a several more guys about doing some redfish shoots around Freeport.. will let you know when they occur.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> Talked with a several more guys about doing some redfish shoots around Freeport.. will let you know when they occur.


MY HOME WATERS...


----------



## edjr (Jul 26, 2011)

Just ordered the video last Friday... Cant wait to watch it


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

edjr... pm me your name, you should probably be getting it today.. but i want to make sure.. maybe i should have people put there 2cool screen names on orders... LOL


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Cool, Eddie, glad you got it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I got a report from Team Burns that he's been pounding the fish this week... in our emails he spoke of using what he learned form the DVD's but after a year and a half of practice he's really been able to dial in to the subtleties of bait activity to key in on the fish... pretty da#* cool. Way to go Burns.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Got this testimonial in this morning from Zachariah Adams..

"Watched the first video (Finding and Catching Big Speckled Trout) ...I thought video had some useful teaching techniques that were really helpful. I knew bits and pieces, but hopefully I can put it all together now and try to break some bad habits while Im at it. I really liked the video; I will definitely need to watch it several times and take notes. 
Thanks Again"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Did a video shoot today with capt Steve soulei and Daniel popovich.... Great fishermen and great guys. Real tough conditions but managed a few nice reds.


----------



## doopydo_19 (Aug 11, 2005)

I just ordered both of them I will let yall know how they work down here in Corpus


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Cool, will put them in the mail today, 

tobin


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Almost forgot, I did a flounder shoot with Coe Parker tuesday night as well, it was fun and my first time out gigging... as well as walking with the camera and shooting in the dark.. hopefully got some good footage.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

how much are they?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

They are 35 plus tax and shipping each.


----------



## hkmp5s (Jan 24, 2006)

Just ordered mine.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Awesome... on it's way out today.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I received my DVD yesterday afternoon and plan to spend a little time this weekend watching it while my boat is in the shop.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear your boats in the shop, hope its well soon .t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just rode in a sick boat....that was fun. Team baad marines majek extreme.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

as soon as I pull up some of the footage.. I'll post some pics... looked at some of it yesterday and we got some really cool boat running footage... and some amazing fishing with Baad marines prototype... uh, not sure if I can say what yet;-)


----------



## shill3 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just ordered. Can't wait to watch.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good Deal, i think yours went out yesterday... should be gettin it soon,


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Come on T, give us some more videos!!! :cheers: I am having fishing withdrawal since I am back at work! :frown:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Workin on it Henry... been on a couple shoots here lately and got some killer stuff.. just takes a while to juggle it all into a clip.. workin on it man.. sorry to hear your back school man... but we'll go soon
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here is a Testimonial from David Babineaux-

"Tobin,
I received your dvd; I think it will be very helpful on my next trip. I see a lot of the errors I was making. Mainly fishing dead water or fishing where there were bait but not where the trout were feeding. Anyway I liked the DVD and can't wait to get out on the water again."


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Lining up some more killer redfish shoots... should have some great stuff from this fall. 
t


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Watched the video this week. Pretty good. Got some good advice. I guess y'all hyped it too much- thought it could have used a little more teaching and less fishing shots showing y'all catching fish with no lessons. Still a solid video and I learned some good stuff I had been wondering about. I also liked the ad clip included on the desparado, I enjoyed learning about the boat


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You're welcome.. yeah, I only meant to put just enough fishing in to prove the method... I put a lot less in the Big Trout DVD... it only has 15 min fishin with 84 min teaching. But, it still has solid info in it though.


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just ordered both DVDs saturday morning! Can't wait to watch these


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good talking to you Kevin. I'll send those sites to you here in a little bit.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Captured a little video last night from a recent trip with Rusty Federick... i'll post pics in the Fishing Report.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a testimonial that came in yesterday... albeit from another board... 

Sonny-
"I'd also like to throw in a testimonial/review:

Had a chance last weekend to watch some of the trout support footage and it was phenomenal. A lot better than expected. I've been going out with a lot of great anglers here on the west end boards/Galveston Bay Complex, trying to pick their brain and figure out what they know...so I figured the Trout Support DVD's couldn't teach me much. 

After about 20 minutes in my opinion changed and I was very surprised how much quality content there was and how many minor details would add up in my next fishing trip. The DVD's teach you where to throw, what to look for and every detail in between even when the conditions call for going home skunked. It's a small investment with a big return and should be in every angler's arsenal - it will pay for itself within the first 4 or 5 trips.

Sonny"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

A customer emailed me last night, apparently his son was watching the Limits dvd...Finding and catching limits of trout, it made me feel good to hear that. I remember back some 16 - 17 years ago when I started fishing saltwater, man what I would have given to have a video like that.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Testing out a shoulder mount for my go pro this am... should be pretty cool this winter. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here is the pic of my shoulder mount... I think it's going to work


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here was the testimonial from the other night about the kid watching the DVD pretty cool and well, warms my heart... 

from R Segovia
"I bought the catch a limit video it has really good info, my boy is 8 years old and he watched the entire video and is ready to go fishing. Ill be going out to the bay next weekend. Will see how it goes. When is another video coming out. It would be nice to see one on redfish."


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Man i'm looking forward to it cooling off .. just talked to a buddy of mine... actually a couple and we're all ready for mid nov to start fishing for big trout when it cools off.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin, 

Great idea Lots better pictures with you behind the camera. When are you going down and Do the redfish trip with Capt Tricia? Try to keep Capt Mike out of the DVD too. Why not get Pam Johnson to show up and fish with Tricia. These are the two best cooks that I have seen. Couple of good redfish recipes would be nice on the DVD too.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Going with Capt Tricia sometime this month or next.. we're close. She's awesome for sure.. when I set it up i'll let her know she can invite someone.. that always adds good stuff to a shoot. I'll put some recipes on facebook... dvd is going to be too full already.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That would be pretty cool to have pam come along though.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Calling some guides this morning.. to line things up for september... really excited about up coming shoots and my go pro.. with the underwater lens we'll try to get some more underwater footage this year of reefs and structure and grass flats. 

t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'll try to at least post some pics from the go pro as I do the upcoming shoots and keep ya'll posted and up to date...


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

troutsupport said:


> Here is the pic of my shoulder mount... I think it's going to work


Awesome! Looks like you are lining things up the next few months!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Henry, yeah i'm really excited about the upcoming shoots. Have had some great days already and it's been really great to fish / meet new people. 

Have already gone with Brent Juarez (Galveston), Capt Steve Soule, Rusty Federick (Sabine and East), ...went with Capt Bill in matty last year and got some good stuff too. All great and very generous people... everyone should try to book a trip with these guys. 

t


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

troutsupport said:


> I'll try to at least post some pics from the go pro as I do the upcoming shoots and keep ya'll posted and up to date...


 Can't wait to see some pics from that new set-up.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You bet dave... hope to have some up soon. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

David, how's the custom bows coming along? Man, this snap in the air is welcome relief here... feels awesome out this am, can't wait to get on the water.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Does everyone know that Dave at Texas Rod Works builds custom hunting bows.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

New facebook page is up... check it out..

Like us on facebook click here to check out the page


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

OK, packing for shoot Friday.. will post some pics and a report sunday or monday..


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

With Joseph barnett today of gnet charters, fishin for reds near freeport. Will post report later ...keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

You're not showing him some of our spots! Come on T, just not right! :hairout::cheers:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... That's funny Burns.. Funny. You da man Burns


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Shooting with Hackberry rod and gun today, these guys are awesome and their lodge is sweet, report later.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

man, did we have an awesome shoot with Brett Stansel in Hackberry ...Hackberry Rod and Gun. Caught redfish nearly all day on several differnent methods... gulp, plastics, structure fishing, shoreline, and deepwater.. pretty cool.. Great Outfit; Worth a trip.

http://www.hackberryrodandgun.com/


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

They even let the camera man fish a little we had so much footage..


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Shootin a little with railbird today...let you know how we do.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Getttin footage was tough over the weekend, not because fish weren't there, tide was low and the fish pulled off the flat and into the muddy water.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Check out Mark WN Native... driving his 19' Trans cat... I was really impressed how easily that boat got up in shallow water... pretty cool little rig he has there.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Did a shoot with Capt Steve Soule in the grass flats... man Steve really knows his stuff if ya'll get a chance go fishing with that guy. You can learn a lot from this guy.

Check out his website at http://www.theshallowist.com


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Got both the Trout DVDs, interesting and very informative. Don't want to hijack this thread, but check out "Good Read", this forum. I feel that with the knowlege from these DVDs and that book, I am completely "re-armed" to go after trout. Now if I can ever get my boat going... Then won't have to sit in boat and soak shrimp in a TK tournament.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It definitely a good read.... gives a perspective of how fishing has changed and some pretty good areas. Thanks for the kudos on the DVD's.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This little cool snap has me wanting to go wade for the big girls this winter....really looking forward to it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Started a project boat rebuild this weekend, ill post a thread in boating forum later this week.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

made good progress on the boat.... trailer that is... man that thing had some cancer for sho. I should be able to post some pics from recent shoots later this week. i'll post them as I capture the footage...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok, captured some footage yesterday... i'll post up some pics today ...it was late. I did finish Brent Juarez You Tube clip... look for it.


----------



## Wayner (Jan 5, 2006)

I finally ordered one. Came in last week. Really good information on it. Can't wait until you guys do one on flounder.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Do the DVDs cover any info on surf fishing for trout?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yes, they cover some information for surf fishing.. really, they show what sign to look for and how to work from it to find fish in any environment.. whether its the jetties, surf, pass, flats, reefs, or drop offs. 

Team Burns fished the surf all summer and did pretty well with them.. was pretty cool to watch him grow as a fishermen... made me proud. 

t


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

Just ordered the finding and catching limits of trout DVD, can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Just finished watching the big trout one and have to say that is a great DVD. This is what I totally expected from hearing all the reviews. I was a little disappointed in the first catching limits one. Like I said earlier it's got good info, just a little lacking and not in the same quality, quanity and price point as the second video. The big trout DVD was exactly what I wanted. Can't wait to see a redfish one, if it is up to the same standard and wish you would go back and make a limits 2 that was as informative as the big trout video.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Flat's Hunter said:


> ... and wish you would go back and make a limits 2 that was as informative as the big trout video.


Shhh.... keep it quiet, but that is the plan. Slowly workin on it as I have time.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Got another testimonial ... this one from a Capt Nick over on the east coast

I liked the dvd.I fish the northern fringe of the speckled trouts habitat, the lower Chesapeake Bay Md./Va. border. We mostly fish swim shad style lures,like storm shads.Some 23-28in. fish were caught on top waters while targeting Stripers. I'm sure the DVD will help me focus more on where the schools of fish are instead of just fishing spots. Looking forward to putting the info to work, 
Thanks Capt. Nick


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

I bought DVD #2 and watched it twice last week. Then Saturday put it to the test. Caught more trout and noticed I was more aware at my surroundings and what areas to look for and fish at. Kept me out of the unproductive water and looking for better places. Just in one trip made a big difference for me. Looking forward when can purchase DVD # 1 and watch it.

Made a believer out of me.
Thanks Troutsupport.com


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hey, you're welcome txkngfish. Glad we could help. 
tobin


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I also got another testimonial from a guy on the east coast.. 

I liked the dvd. I fish the northern fringe of the speckled trout migration.The lower Chesapeake Bay Md./Va. border.I just started fishing for them this month,october.it's about over now with the cooler water. We mostly fish swim shad style lures,like storm shads. Some 23-28in. fish were caught on top waters while targeting Stripers. The specs show in late April in small numbers then seem to scatter when the surface water temp gets above 80 in the shallows in july/aug. They then reappear in Sept to mid Oct. This year was a good year but it can vary drastically and could be a slow year next year. Thanks Capt. Nick


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's amazing at some of the big trout they catch in the rivers over there in the winter.. 12 and 13 pounders.. and they are not weakfish either...


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> It's amazing at some of the big trout they catch in the rivers over there in the winter.. 12 and 13 pounders.. and they are not weakfish either...


 where?

-g


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Elizabeth River


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> I also got another testimonial from a guy on the east coast..
> 
> I liked the dvd. I fish the northern fringe of the speckled trout migration.The lower Chesapeake Bay Md./Va. border.I just started fishing for them this month,october.it's about over now with the cooler water. We mostly fish swim shad style lures,like storm shads. Some 23-28in. fish were caught on top waters while targeting Stripers. The specs show in late April in small numbers then seem to scatter when the surface water temp gets above 80 in the shallows in july/aug. They then reappear in Sept to mid Oct. This year was a good year but it can vary drastically and could be a slow year next year. Thanks Capt. Nick


This sounds more like a fishing report to me. Regardless, I'm going to check into the dvd series. too many people crowing about it. What is the refund policy?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I offer a 110% money back refund... no one else selling a fishing DVD offers that. 

Tobin


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well, It's deer season for a lot of people... seems like a great day weather wise for a season opener. Hope everyone has a great day. 

t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Little front headed toward the bays... supposed to clear out for the weekend and return to a south wind.. good think as if all goes as planned i'll get a chance to fish Big Lake over the weekend before heading to Hackberry to shoot a Hunting Safety Clip for them. 

t


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Post up a report about the duck hunting over there. I'm toying with the idea of making the trip over for a hunt once the greenheads show up.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'll do that.. I think they have a few ducks over there...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Packing today... wrote a cool little article yesterday for coastal angler magazine.. it should be in next months issue...


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> Packing today... wrote a cool little article yesterday for coastal angler magazine.. it should be in next months issue...


I picked one up at the valero. make sure they edit it for you or do it yourself. there was an article that talasek wrote that looked horrible. just heads--up. Also, did you buy an ad in the same issue?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Henry.. .no add.. just providing them content.. Thanks for the heads up on the editing... I appreciate it. I wrote a little plug on Capt Steve Soue.. I'm going to start doing a "Guide Spotlight" article ever month for about the next year.. 
T


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here in hackberry today, shooting a hunting safety clip for hackberry rod and gun. Awesome sunrise this morning, doing a little flounder shoot this afternoon as well.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The flounder ate stacked in the cuts and channels on the south side of the lake right now, some real nice ones too.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> Thanks Henry.. .no add.. just providing them content.. Thanks for the heads up on the editing... I appreciate it. I wrote a little plug on Capt Steve *Soue*.. I'm going to start doing a "Guide Spotlight" article ever month for about the next year..
> T


You missed one....it's Soule :biggrin:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

maybe I should have editted my post... LOL... nice catch, i deserved that one... LOL


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Soue... I bet no one knew he was from Arkansas... lol.. either that or that's where I learned to spell.. LOL


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Blackmagic... i got ya brotha... you get it when you can... but I can tell ya... some of those big girls have already moved to their cold water areas... some of them stay there all year. That big trout DVD (TroutSupport.com) will help you find them in any bay system. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I received a cool testimonial just the other day about that very topic, will pass it on as soon as I get back to Austin.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

But that will be tomorrow...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Should be great fishin.g ahead of this front if you can get away.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Finally back and have been capturing video all morning... it's a slow process. I hope to have some pics to put in the fishing report later today.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

happy T day all.. it's a great time of year to catch a fish as big as a turkey.. hope you get a chance to get out..
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

From the reports those that have gotten out are doing pretty well. and some big trout are coming across the boards as well. It's time...


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Tobin check out the new corky thread i put up a cool video!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

How can i get those dvds? Can someone send me a link please?


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How can i get those dvds? Can someone send me a link please?


Here is a link!

http://troutsupport.com/


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

BM, that's a cool video of those reds eating those peppers, have scene it before but always cool to see.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

LOL i know its awesome,how is the redfish video coming?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's comin brotha, I finally got all the footage from the tapes imported into my computer... those were long hours capturing from tape.. now I can start editting it and making graphics and motion diagrams and aerials for discussion. 
t


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Will these DVD be useful if I fish somewhere besides Texas? I understand that it will be geared towards Texas fishing. However will I be able to apply the information provided in Mississippi and Louisiana?


----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2011)

*Thank You, Love the DVD!!!*

Hey troutsuppot, just got my dvd on big trout. I just finshed watching it. It has great info on the video. I was the one who also fishes dead water, i notice that if you fishing around crab traps, is that a good place to fish for the specks also, even thought they release slicks also, have a little more insite on this. I'm not to sure on which one to look for. (slicks from the crabs or the trout).:cheers:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

WadinCajun said:


> Will these DVD be useful if I fish somewhere besides Texas? I understand that it will be geared towards Texas fishing. However will I be able to apply the information provided in Mississippi and Louisiana?


Actually I made the DVD's so you can take them with you to anywhere there are speckled trout ... at least from here to Georgia.. the reason is that I made them so you can use the bay ecology around you to find them and catch them.. it's not about spots in galveston.. I have had people use the info and go to new bays they have never fished before and it works.

Artist.. thanks for the props on the big trout DVD. The info you want on slicks is in the other DVD -"Find the Fish Catch a Limit". It covers crab trap slicks and how to tell the difference and other slicks in the bay and how to ignore them or use them to your advantage. I am re-editting the "Find the Fish Catch a Limit" DVD and it will soon be as good as the big trout DVD. It's solid right now.. but I am going to improve it... I have it scheduled to finish it around May for next years summer season... Anyone who has purchased the original one will be able to get the upgraded copy for super cheap.. like just shipping of just the disk or something like that.. T


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

troutsupport said:


> Actually I made the DVD's so you can take them with you to anywhere there are speckled trout ... at least from here to Georgia.. the reason is that I made them so you can use the bay ecology around you to find them and catch them.. it's not about spots in galveston.. I have had people use the info and go to new bays they have never fished before and it works.
> 
> Artist.. thanks for the props on the big trout DVD. The info you want on slicks is in the other DVD -"Find the Fish Catch a Limit". It covers crab trap slicks and how to tell the difference and other slicks in the bay and how to ignore them or use them to your advantage. I am re-editting the "Find the Fish Catch a Limit" DVD and it will soon be as good as the big trout DVD. It's solid right now.. but I am going to improve it... I have it scheduled to finish it around May for next years summer season... Anyone who has purchased the original one will be able to get the upgraded copy for super cheap.. like just shipping of just the disk or something like that.. T


Thanks man. Now that's first class. I'm looking forward to the re- release. Like you said, it's solid, just not to the same caliber as the big trout, which is awesome. Thanks for listening and pleasing the crowd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

